# April POTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The moment you have all been waiting for is here. It is time to unveil the photos you have been submitting to me through the month of March. Please realize that I have resized them all to fit your screens. If you want the original, click the image and you will be able to see it. The common and scientific names for each fish is given if I was given one of them. If I don't have the name of the fish, I will not give a name. Please do not base your vote on who owns the photo, but rather which picture you like the most.

Please note the number above the picture you would like to vote for. This is the number you will use in the poll above. 

1. Freshwater Angel - Pterophyllum scalare - *jrdeitner*


2. Panda Cory - Corydoras panda - *Schwartzy61*


3. Tiger Barb - Puntius tetrazona - *Quintin117*


4. Coral - *daniel89*


5. Albino Peacock - Aulonocara - *JoeCoolTM*


6. Green Spotted Puffer - Tetraodon nigroviridis - *OCtrackiepacsg1*


7. Black Ghost Knife - Apteronotus albifrons - *Ghost Knife*


8. Freshwater Angel - Pterophyllum scalare - *Grits*


9. Blood Parrot - (no binomial nomenclature) - *Fish Grandma*


10. Kribensis - Pelvicachromis pulcher - *th3g0t0guy - WINNER!*


I would also like to add, this is not the place to post whether you think the votes are fair or not. You may make a separate thread about that, but this is not the place. Please keep all replies to this thread related to the pictures, not the poll.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Number three is a Tiger Barb.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

yep it's a tiger barb


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, I edited the post to include this information. Unfortunately I can not edit the poll information, so people will just have to figure it out. I also noticed that the numbers no longer show up in polls, so people will either have to count, or just figure out which is which.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

10 looks like a Kribensis


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

hXcChic22 said:


> 10 looks like a Kribensis


Can the owner of this fish PM me and confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

thats a krib alright an i know the owner. honestly none of these pics seem appealin to me. am just not gonna vote.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

i would like to add this to the rules. a picture, if submitted for the POTM CANNOT be on the person's profile. if such pics are submitted, they should be eliminated.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is one of these pictures in someone's profile? I don't have enough time to check profiles for submitted pictures, but I don't accept them if they link them from the profile. Most people send me pictures from their PhotoBucket or Flicker albums.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

check out number 3 and Quintin117's profile pic bro! thats blatant advertising!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, it will be dealt with.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Thanks, it will be dealt with.


You think the voting has anything to do with that?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

No, but we got to hold people to the rules. If you notice, I didnt remove him from the vote, but he did take the picture off because of a nice little PM I sent.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

i say remove him from the poll. the damage has already been done by him submitting the POTM entry that is his Avatar pic.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Lady krib is hot to trot.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought I would at least come close this month but IMO a lot of good photos here!

I don't mind if he stays in the comp or not, its not a bad or brilliant picture.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

Zakk said:


> i say remove him from the poll. the damage has already been done by him submitting the POTM entry that is his Avatar pic.


hey I didn't know zakk, and once I found out I changed it right away. Stop being a jerk.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

its not my fault u dont have the required knowledge on how votes work dude! i still maintain that u should be taken off the vote list. 

by u submitting ur pic which is your profile pic beats the idea of anonymity. you might as well just start a thread with ur submission and ask people to vote! go easy on ur self and dont wind up lookin like a bigger fool than u already are making of ur self. and i would suggest u seriously watch ur tongue. this conversation was directed to the host of the thread. no one is holding a gun to your head to read what am saying. there is a button called ignore. use it.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

OK I'll stop
Just next time, don't persistently try to disqualify someone because they made one mistake, making it seam like you are determined to get them and judge them on that ONE mistake.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

if one person is made an example of people will automatically fall in line dude. how old are u? u seriously think this is a personal vendeta? dont flatter ur self. seriously. dont.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not making this an elaborate mission to call you out.
I'm just trying to say you are being a **************** to ME.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

watch the language kid. am not the one who did something stupid. u did. quit cussing people. if cant be civil dont talk.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

I didn't mean for it to be a cuss word. I didn't say you did something stupid. 

I'm done, you are never gonna face that you were a jerk to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Quintin117 said:


> I'm done, you are never gonna face that you were a jerk to me.


like i said before, maybe u didnt read it, this whole dialog was addressed to the HOST = bmlbytes. not u. quit getting ur panties in a bunch already.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

Then why didn't you PM it then. That's Blatant Advertising!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

why should i? ur expected to read the rules. not just jump head first into it. or is reading rules too much to expect from you when the other members in the contest who are in and around your age group took the time to read the rule.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

your WAY to stupid to even try and justify your self or ask me to justify my action when u are clearly not aware about the rules. why u still talkin? shouldnt u be doin your homework? or is that something else u dont bother reading up and puke what ever crap that comes to your mind?


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

ONE mistake.
I wasn't even in the contest for a day before I pulled it out of my profile.
And no one knows me in the forums, so They wouldn't have voted for me because of popularity, especially in that short amount of time. And people would know it is me when you posted the comment complaining about me, saying my name and the pic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

you were not in the contest? so HOW did i see ur pic? quit lying to save face kid. i really dont care if u win or not your pic does deserve to win tbh but its about following the rules u numnut! dont u get it? or is your skull so thick things need to be spelt out for you? heck! i have met 9 year olds who could put you to shame in the comprehension department man!


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

ONE mistake



And seriously, I don't really care about the argument anymore. To me it was actually kind of fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

one mistake is all u need you lil rugrat. deal with it.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

you're right. But seriously, were you all serious during that? Were you having fun at all?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

you think i was kidding? godness me. you really dont know me do u?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Zakk said:


> you think i was kidding? godness me. you really dont know me do u?


And now the voting is skewed because of his 'mistake'.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

uhhhh no I don't know you


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK Zakk, Quinten. You can stop now. You are not changing anything.

Zakk, you want to talk about breaking the rules?


bmlbytes said:


> I would also like to add, this is not the place to post whether you think the votes are fair or not. You may make a separate thread about that, but this is not the place. Please keep all replies to this thread related to the pictures, not the poll.





> 4. When posting comments, keep it on topic. Keep the topics on the pictures, not on how unfair you think the poll is. Also, don't post questions about how to take care of your fish. There are plenty of other threads to post those in.


He has been issued his warning and unless a moderator wants to step into the game *I* am running, leave it alone. There is no point in arguing it, especially when I specifically stated that it was not allowed in this thread. If you want to talk about why its winning, I assure you that the new guy is not going to affect the poll. This subject needs to stop being talked about right now.

Now on to a happier subject. I would like thank both the photographers and the voters for this months poll. We have an excellant turnout this month, and I hope that you all send me photos for next month. If you have photos, now is the time to send them for May! I already have a few photos, so send them in before the spots fill up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

well said. LOL


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

This needs to stop guys. 

Zakk you're a big boy, act like one. Seriously, act like one. If you don't like the way its going then you can learn to ignore just the same as anyone else. But dude you feed into things, stop it. We don't need this here, it's a family forum and you tend to forget that. 

Quintin note for future reference: Don't keep at people on here. Zakk's a jerk and he knows he's a jerk, just ask him, he will tell you. If you see things like this starting then just back off and don't participate. Certainly don't move to make it worse. And don't worry about the mistake. If Zakk has a problem with your mistake in terms of being in the poll or not then he knows better than to do it in public, he needs to take it to bml in private. 

To both of you: Don't respond to this or try to keep it going. Really. Having to close a fun poll thread would bite, don't make us have to do that. It's done, let it rest. 

Play nice or don't play at all.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We will follow the famous mom's motto, "if you ain't got nothing nice to say, then don't say anything at all". 

This is a photo contest thread, if there are issues with the contest bring it up with the coordinator privately. Zakk, if none are appealing, then move on, no need to bring down the photographers. If this is kept up, the photo contest thread will only allow poll, and no comments.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree Osiris. 

Be nice, this just got started up again. Complete thanks goes to bml.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Got some good pics this month, but had to make a vote eventually, lol. 
Loved the pic of the Angel fish, not sure why specifically... guess it was more of the look of the fish.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder, there are spaces open for both the POTM and TOTM for May. Send in your photos now before these spaces are gone!


----------



## Fish Grandma (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, my adorble blood parrot was taken with my iphone, not too bad, she isn't very popular amongst the voters but she sweet nonetheless..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

POTM is full for May. Thank you for your submissions.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fish Grandma said:


> Yeah, my adorble blood parrot was taken with my iphone, not too bad, she isn't very popular amongst the voters but she sweet nonetheless..


I found your parrot very cute. If the glass was a little cleaner, the pose of the fish was very adorable.


----------



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering how do u send pics in.


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

wow intense thread ! lol somebody had a bad day !! good job every one ! next potm i will win =)


----------



## MyBFFish (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats to the winner ! . You guys might wanna check out Killifish on this blog http://www.growmybestfishfriend.com/category/mybff-2/


----------



## cpul (Feb 23, 2011)

it's verry beautiful


----------

